# march 22????????



## MNduckwacker (Jan 26, 2007)

My buddies and i are planning to head to south dakota around the 22 of march. I know that alot depends on the weather and all, but are we gonna hit it right??? :-? Thanks


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

it really depends. im sure their will be snows to be had somewhere in the state. we have a lot of snow in the central part of the state with alot more in northern sd. when the snow starts to melt it is going to be mud hole, i don't think their will be any driving in the fields all spring. i really think the geese are going to push through the state really fast this year. its march 6 and i really don't think that we will have huntable numbers for at least two weeks. at least in east central sd. when they come through its going to be fast.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I think some guys are taking the wrong approach to this spring hunting. If you are coming from out of state and have to go during a scheduled time frame, then don't buy your license until a day or two before you go. If you plan on going to SD and the birds aren't around, you can go to Nebraska, Iowa, or Missouri and you aren't out the cost of the license. I know here in ND through the years we have seen the first geese here prior to the March first opener (2nd year of the season), and as late as the first few days of April. I would like to say that you would be safe coming to SD March 22, but who knows?? March is historically our snowiest month in the Dakotas. Anyway this is just my 2 cents so take it or leave it.


----------



## MNduckwacker (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They're forcasting highs in the 50's by the start of next week. That will chop up the snow in a hurry.


----------



## MNduckwacker (Jan 26, 2007)

thats for sure!!!!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Birds are stacked up down here. My guess is by next week most will head your way.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Next week is gonna be a wild one where ever the birds are. There's alooot of spring breakers headed out.


----------



## MNduckwacker (Jan 26, 2007)

oh yeah!!! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> Next week is gonna be a wild one where ever the birds are. There's alooot of spring breakers headed out.


Thats the time too stay home also. If you are in an area with a pile of birds, all it looks like of in the horizon is popcorn machine. Every single flock is being jumped non-stop all day long.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Ditch Piggers Everywhere!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Pass shooting snows - noth'n finer 8)


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

by the way things are looking now you should hit it just right. the snow is melting fast and there is a lot of sheet water already. with temps being above freezing at night it wont take um' long to move into central SD.
ps we are all hunters, no matter how you shoot your birds, so lay off us ditch whores. :beer:


----------

